# Which type of coller



## shelaghbrayshaw (Feb 7, 2011)

Kip is 10 months and we have been advised to try a number of collers from a Halti a Dogmatic a gentle leader. I find anything round his face seems to rub him but does stop him pulling .
Any other suggestions x


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

there is another gentle leader design that goes around their chest. I have read that these are effective for people that do not want the leader on the nose.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

We have had a lot of success with the Sporn halter (not harness). It dramatically improved the pulling we were experienceing with Pumpkin.


----------



## Ms1234 (May 14, 2010)

There is a thread in the Training and Behaviour section that covers many people's experiences with the gentle leader head collar. Have a read...it should help you out.


----------

